# HELP ME PLEASE!!! Something's very wrong...



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Mamas: I'm freaking out here! Literally bawling my eyes out! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

I've had right-sided (ovary?) pain for awhile that has gotten significantly worse in the last week (since my last dr apt)
I went in today. He did a pelvic exam & said that my uterus felt enlarged, as did my right ovary. "Consider yourself pregnant unless we prove you otherwise" He insisted on a urine preg test before sending me for an ultrasound. It was negative. He's written on the ultrasound requistion "Uterus feels 10 weeks" "right ovary enlarged" "cancellation list please" & something else that I can't read.
My period was due 3 or 4 days ago. (day 1 of last cycle was Oct 31)
The hospital has put me on a cancellation list, but said it'll prob be sometime next week before I'll even be called.

So...if I'm not pregnant...what causes a uterus to enlarge THAT MUCH??? Tumor? Fibroids? Endometriosis?
If I am pregnant, why isn't it showing up on a urine test? Especially if I'm pregnant enough for my uterus to feel like a 10 week pregnant uterus...you would think that I would show up positive on a pregnancy test, right?

(Quick background: We've had trouble conceiving for 2 years, I had an infection in my right ovary 1.5 years ago, I had an ectopic pregnancy on my right side 12 years ago & at that time they also removed a cyst the size of a grapefruit & I've had lots of ovarian cysts since then- all smaller, though)

Please, please, please tell me what you think it could be. (And if you are a praying kinda person- no matter which God you pray to- PLEASE pray for me)


----------



## mirandahope (Nov 10, 2005)

This sounds scary! I don't know what it could be but I hope the professionals will help you find some definite answers sooner rather than later. Keep breathing in the mean time, and I hope you will ask the questions of the docs when you can.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

No answers mama...







I hope things work out for you.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

After spending about 2 hours searching the web for conditions that match my symptoms here's the possibilities that I've narrowed it down to:

Cancer (possibly ovarian)
Ovarian Cysts (possibly one twisted, one rupturing or one malignant)
Ectopic Pregnancy

(Both fibroids & Endometriosis are supposed to have symptoms of abnormal bleeding or heavy bleeding or painful periods...I have none of that)

Also...it could just be nerves...but I also feel mild nausea & my heart's been beating weird.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I am praying for you


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't offer any insight, but it's amazing to me that you could have an ectopic pregnancy and they don't consider that an "EMERGENCY". Is there another hospital you can get into more quickly? Have you called the dr to tell him the hospital told you it would be at least next week? He may put a call in. Also, did he order bloodwork - to measure your hcg level. Seems like that would be inline given the circumstances - maybe you should ask for one.

Have you tried taking a HPT?

I have heard of a friend who said she'd never tested positive with a HPT EVER. Seems strange, but it must be possible.








mama! Hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quick update:
Radiology called this morning. They will take me at 9:30 this morning!!!

I did take a HPT which was negative.
(Although I _usually_ don't show up + right away...with my last DD I actually went in for a blood test which was negative after a few very-faint positive HPTs...by the time the results of the blood test came in I KNEW I was pregnant & was showing up strong positive on HPTs...it was funny for the drs office to call and say "well the test is negative- you're not pregnant")
So maybe for me I just produce low HCG levels...?

Best case senario: I'd love for them to say "you're pregnant with twins which is why your uterus is enlarged, the cyst is consistant with normal pregnancy & eveything else is perfectly normal"







:


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

No advice here either, but I really hope everything is ok, you will be in my prayers....update us when you can


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

Good Luck, I hope everything turns out to be OK.


----------



## vermonttaylors (May 17, 2005)

Hoping everything is OK. Please let us know how things are going. ending you big hugs.


----------



## Danae (Jan 18, 2005)

Big hugs! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I hope you will post an update. I'm really concerned!
I almost sounds like a uterine/ovarian infection.

Best of luck to you, mama.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Wanted to offer a







and tell you that when I went in for my 4 week, 1st pre-natal appt. my uterus felt 16 weeks!! All is normal, too. If this is not your 1st pregnancy that could be normal. Though I am not a Dr...it was with me and other woman I have heard from as well. Hope everything works out for you!! Here's another







!!!!!

ETA: Sorry, the part about you maybe not being pg. went right over my head when I was posting. Will be thinking of you!!


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Hugs, no advice. I'm going through something very similar and know how painful and confusing it can be. I'm waiting to see a specialist at Mayo. Hope everything turns out ok, please keep us posted.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I've said a prayer for you.

Keep us posted!

Laura


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just back from the ultrasound.
Of course, the technican isn't supposed to say anything...the official line is "we'll have our doctors here look at it & send the report to your doctor within 2 business days"
but...she did answer a few questions. (even if they weren't answered directly, KWIM?)
She said that my endometrium lining is really thick, that would be consistent with pregnancy, but also with a due-period.
That if I was pregnant it would not show up yet on an ultrasound. That they usually don't see a baby until at least 6 weeks.
She spent a lot of time looking at my right ovary. There were 'black circles' on/around it...when I asked if they (namely a large black circle) were cysts she said they 'could be' and that 'follicles also appear as black circles'.
I said "so...if I had a large cyst that had twisted- you would see that, right?" She said "yes, we would see that"
And she also said that if it was something life-threatening that they wouldn't let me leave the hospital (which they did, so I can assume that it's not life-threatening...at least not immediate)
So...I'm not really any closer to knowing anything...except that I am unlikely to die over the weekend & that I'll have to talk to my doctor on Monday to see if they've received the results.







:
Off to check the web for ultrasound photos of ovaries to compare them with what I saw.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Hmm, I had an (internal, yuck) US last week and saw the same thing. Black dark circles around or near my ovaries. And debris from what I could tell on the screen. My Dr. told me they were ovarian cysts and that one had ruptured. How many spots did you see? I had 9. But then upon further inspection they found 2 uterus's and 2 cervix's in me as well, should have seen look on tech's face..LOL Hope the weekend goes quick for you.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not sure...more than 1 or 2, but I wasn't counting...one was much bigger than the others though.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Arrrrrrrrrr, I was really hoping you would have answers. I'll keep praying and please tell us updates


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

This morning on a (First Response Early Response) HPT I got a faint









Not that I'm out of the woods, though, it could still be ectopic...

I spent a while praying yesterday (not that I'd consider myself a 'religious' person, or even limit myself to ONE religion) & I really felt peace after...that everything would be okay...and that God would 'give me' the baby that I've wanted for so long.
So...don't wanna jinx myself by getting too excited...but this isn't _bad_ news!


----------



## kunama (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you mama


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

I hope everything is going to turn out ok!!! I am thinking of you!
((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))))
ELizabeth
I m not sure if you rember me but I think we talked on the phone before about diapers.

keep me updated


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Wishing you the very best! I had cysts on my right ovary (very common in pregnancy) and had terrible cramps before I knew I was pregnant. I had thought that I was having pms cramps. Heh heh. Never did find out if my cramping was from the cyst or something else. I had the cramps on and off for 3 months!

Blessings,
Liz


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

Praying for you and hoping all goes well.


----------



## SuperStar (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm praying for you mama and sending non-ectopic pregnancy vibes your way.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ultrasound results showed that something is wrong with my gallblader. That has to be re-evaluated. (and that it was too early to show pregnancy)
I am going in for a repeat ultrasound tomorrow or Friday at the latest to confirm where the embryo has implanted. (Ectopics usually rupture at 6 weeks and I'll be 6 weeks on Monday)







:


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I am sending good vibes your way!

I hope your pregnancy is a healthy one!! And if there are gallbladder problems, I hope you can resolve them with diet. Eating really low fat sometimes helps, though I've heard other diet suggestions which I don't know if are safe in pregnancy.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: For you and your baby...


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Another ultrasound this morning & still no closer to knowing... my doctor will have the results this afternoon (this tech didn't tell me ANYTHING) and I didn't see anything intrauterine that was an obvious sac...to hard to tell what you're looking at on the screen when they're looking at anything else...


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I was having intense pain on my left side when I found out I was pregnant with my first. It was so bad I was doubled over and crying. I went to the doctor (walking distance) and they did a pregnancy test which came back neg, then a blood test which came back pos. The dr. sent me to the ER to make sure that it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy. They couldn't see my baby on the u/s, but did see where there was a ruptured cyst (the second time that had happened to me). So they sent me home and referred me to an OB to watch me. He watched me and did HCG counts for several days, then pronounced that all looked well.

My dd was born safe and healthy 9 months later. I'm praying that your pain is something similar and they you welcome a healthy baby next year!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

6 weeks today!







:
Still in pain...but no bleeding & the pain hasn't really gotten any worse.
The ultrasound will be repeated on Thursday morning.







:


----------



## MrsRoss (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm keeping my







: for you mama!

I also wanted to pop in and say that I didn't get a positive urine test ever (I didn't test past 10 weeks though). I had to have a blood test to determine pregnancy.

Also, about where you are at in your pregnancy, I started having a right side pain. An ultrasound showed that I had stones in my gallbladder. Apparently pregnancy can really aggravate this. My surgeon waited until I was in the second trimester to remove my gallbladder. She did a laparoscopic cholecystectomy that went very well. I have four little scars that you can barely see. The fifth is hidden in my belly button.

I know that you have lots of worries with your pregnancy. I hope things get better! Good luck!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

It IS ectopic...ultrasound confirmed this morning...waiting to have surgery...


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG - I'm so sorry! big, huge







for you mama

Are they able to save your tube? When will surgery be? I'll be thinking of you and praying for a quick recovery.

Take care of yourself sweetie!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am soooo very sorry!!!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh mama, I'm so sorry...


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry







s I was really hoping that everything was going okay with you.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

s


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm so sorry.







Keep us posted when you're able. Thinking of you.


----------



## Leslie in Chicago (Sep 10, 2004)

so very, very sorry. Keeping you in my thoughts...



















Leslie


----------



## MrsRoss (Aug 22, 2005)

Mama, I'm so sorry.


















Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

OH Mama








I hope you are doing ok. I will be praying for you







:
Amy


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sorry. You are in my thoughts.


----------

